#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  email @underlinux.com.br

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal esta em testes um direcionamento @under-linux.org
ou seja vc que e usuario cadastrado aqui no site.
tera um redirecionamento [email protected] o direcionamento vai para o email de cadastro no site...

Espero que gostem de mais essa novidade..

Lembrando que ainda estamos em testes...

----------


## nozey

iupiii 

Quem quer um levanta a mão  :Wink: 

_o/

----------


## ruyneto

Muito boa ideia scorpion.


Falows


Underlinux rumo a 2006 como o melhor site de linux do Brasil

----------


## wrochal

Parabéns,

Testei e esta funcionando, muito bom.

falou,

----------


## MarcusMaciel

valeu pessoal vcs nem imaginam a maracutaia que eu tive que fazer pra essa parada funcionar hehehe  :Smile:

----------


## wrochal

Pelo jeito deve ter dado trabalho a maracutaia, porque tem que pegar os users do mysql e relaciona ao seu MTA.

falou,

----------


## nozey

Não estou vendo ninguém levantando a mão ...

Cammon guys .. dont be shy ;-)

----------


## wrochal

Ninguém precisa levantar a mão o mesmo já esta liberado e funcional.





> Não estou vendo ninguém levantando a mão ...
> 
> Cammon guys .. dont be shy ;-)

----------


## ruyneto

Scorpion acho que as melhorias no site estão sendo validas, isso da de ver como o pessoal ta procurando trazer cada vez mais novidades isso que é legal.

Falows

E viva o Underlinux

----------


## nozey

Ihh ... era só pra descontrair ...
Relaxa cara =P

----------


## MarcusMaciel

eu faco o possivel para deixar o pessoal sempre com vontade de acessar e usar mais o site  :Smile:  falando nisso se puderem comecar a usar o redir como email eu ficaria feliz pois é mais uma propaganda do site  :Smile:

----------


## ruyneto

Pode deixar vo usar, hehehehe

falows :good:

----------


## nozey

Iremos usar  :Big Grin:

----------


## wrochal

Com a mudança que você fez o TO: fico sem remetente, e o Spamassasim informa que é SPAM. (Apenas Observação).

O Scorpion uma coisa que você deve lembrar das versões antigas do PHPNUKE + Forum, que tinha o recurso do usuário receber os ultimos posts do fórum. 

Exemplo na seçao de Firewall / nat / Proxy, usuário X e Y que receber por e-mail notificação de novos postes.

Isso seria legal..

falou,

----------


## MarcusMaciel

alguem alem do wrochal ja testou ???

----------


## demiurgo

pow pplz

esse lance do e-mail ficou mto show mesmo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

eu sou suspeito pra falar hehehe.... jah tenho um underlinux hehehe

agora... esse menu ficou o mais baca d tdos... tah mto fodaaaaaaaaaaaaa

scorp... c tah bebendo o q fio? pra ter tanta viagem bacana assim hahahahaha

[]'s!!!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pow pior que engracado essas ideias eu tive no domingo e eu tava NUMA RESSACA sem nocao....

acho que beber faz bem pro cerebro

----------


## Bios

> alguem alem do wrochal ja testou ???


Eu já tenho o @under-linux.org :P :P 

É Mtooo Showww !!!

Scorp :-) Mtooo Maneiro !!!!  :Big Grin:  

O Under so cresce cada vez mais !!!

Tá na hora do pessoal também fazer a sua parte ... colaborando... ajudando .... sempre  :Wink:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pro pessoal que ja tem [email protected] tem que direcionar o cadastro pro email da underlinux pq se nao vai ir pro email do cadastro...

----------


## Duca

Testado e aprovado!! :good: 
Boa idéia !!!!!!  :Frown: B)

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Obrigado por testar o meu eu to direcionando pro gmail e fico 100%  :Smile:

----------


## ruyneto

Eu testei tb, ta ok, o meu chega normal.

falows

----------


## PiTsA

Scorps, puts! sem palavras huaehuaehuaehuaehuaehuae d+

----------


## B1SH0P

> Obrigado por testar o meu eu to direcionando pro gmail e fico 100%



ah outro teste eu colokei meu login tanto maiusculo qto minusculo e deu certo xego d boa...
testa ai tb glr flw gde ideia scorp

----------


## felco

AAAEEEEWWW!!!!

Rulezzzzzzzz funciono perfect!!!!


UL ROX!!!

----------


## X-LOGAN

O meu funfou legal no Gmail.
Mas no e-mail da faculdade não funfou legal '[email protected]', so um ocmentário ta super legal esse redirecionamento, se funfou no gmail ta beleza.


:good: :good: :good: :good: :good: :good: :good: :good: :good: 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## mbyte

Muito legal, já to passando meu novo e-mail (@under-linux.org) pra todos meus contatos.

----------


## WhiteTiger

A do e-mail ficou muitro massa.

----------


## mantabodyboarder

testei o meu e funcionou tranquilo...

Mandou certinho pro meu email do iG.

----------


## flycode

Sim, testei aqui, funcionando chuchu  :Smile:

----------


## roterdan

Tudo certo aki!!!!!!

----------


## PotHix

Ae Scorpion!!!

Fico bem legal cara!!!

Valeu!!!!

Eu ja testei e funcionou belezinha!!!

Abraços

----------


## darkstarlinux

Opa, eu testei.

Tá show de bola.

Apenas uma pergunta.

Teremos possibilidades de acesso pop e smtp, pois assim além recebermos apenas, podemos enviar também.

Abraços.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

infelizmente nao voces so terao acesso ao redirecionamento mesmo..

----------


## darkstarlinux

Mais isso devido a que, trafego, servidor?

Apenas estou questionando pois creio poder ajudar.

Grato.

Aguardo respostas.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

devido a eu nao querer armazenar dados de 15 mil usuarios  :Smile:

----------


## darkstarlinux

ta explicado, hehehe.

abraços.

----------


## fredy10

Testado e funcionando beleza!

Parabéns!!! :good: :good: :good: :good:

----------


## nickstones

Funcionou!

----------


## B1SH0P

> alguem alem do wrochal ja testou ???


cara testou o q? :toim: :toim:

----------


## fredy10

> Postado originalmente por scorpion
> 
> alguem alem do wrochal ja testou ???
> 
> 
> cara testou o q? :toim: :toim:


Ele perguntou se alguém testou o redirecionamento.

----------


## B1SH0P

> Postado originalmente por B1SH0P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por scorpion
> 
> ...


ahhhh  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops: eu ja to passando esse mail p td mundo e informando q nao vo mais usar o outro rs*

----------


## PotHix

Eu ja fiz o mesmo heheheh...

Agora é underlinux!!!

ebaaaa!!!

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

